# Bank account under review



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Went tesco for a couple of things yesterday, thought I'd paid with my card but as I was leaving, one of the girls called me over to say I hadn't paid. Tried card again but machine said not authorised by issuer. Luckily I have two current accounts so used my other card.

tried to withdraw money from cash machine this morning and same message.

Rang tesco bank and apparently my account is under review. Asked why but they couldn't tell me and said someone would ring me back. This was 09:20 today.

Rang them again just now and still no change and no time frame on when they'll get back to me.

i wouldn't mind but there's only a couple of hundred in there as when wage goes in weekly, my direct debits go straight to my natwest account and my tesco account is only used for petrol and shopping and the remaining money goes to my savings. its not like I'm laundering money or anything, there's never much in there.

Has this happened to anyone else?

Move told them on the phone I have a 2 year old and need shopping and fuel etc but that's not their problem.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sen said:


> Went tesco for a couple of things yesterday, thought I'd paid with my card but as I was leaving, one of the girls called me over to say I hadn't paid. Tried card again but machine said not authorised by issuer. Luckily I have two current accounts so used my other card.
> 
> tried to withdraw money from cash machine this morning and same message.
> 
> ...


 Any dodgy payments been going in or out?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

For 'supplements'


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

FelonE said:


> For 'supplements'


 No mate. f**k all like that. Trainers from office. 2 direct debits and some petrol.

I use my natwest account for gear cos money transfers take a lot less pissing about.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Happened to me, Santander 'locked' my account. I had two, what they thought were suspicious payments going out on the same day. They said they do it to protect from fraud.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

I bank with Santander and they've been great if there's been any suspicious goings on (not by me I hasten to add) but they send a letter and call me on the phone asap; they don't say it's under review when I call them after failed payment or can't withdraw cash. If you've provided your details and confirmed its your account I would say (im not a banker) they are obliged to inform you the reason why there's an issue.


----------



## kelvinseal (Nov 4, 2008)

Bloody hell, if there's no weird money coming or going from India or something then it's your money

i would ring again and speak to a manager and explain this leaves you without being able to get fuel so u can't get to work and u need an explanation now

Make a call to a solicitor for free advice as sounds wrong for the type of account and payment s you say you have made


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

bjaminny said:


> I bank with Santander and they've been great if there's been any suspicious goings on (not by me I hasten to add) but they send a letter and call me on the phone asap; they don't say it's under review when I call them after failed payment or can't withdraw cash. If you've provided your details and confirmed its your account I would say (im not a banker) they are obliged to inform you the reason why there's an issue.


 "Yes sir your account is under review because we think you are a money laundering terrorist"

they don't need to tell you as far as I'm aware but can only be for a reasonable time scale ?


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

I assume the delays because tesco won't run your account, they will just provide a front end for you to interact with. The banking side (including fraud detection ) will be run on one of the major banks infrastructure. So tescos probably have to wait for the bank who host the account to respond to them, before responding to you.

Although this shouldn't be to long as banks usually have very quick sla response time in things like this.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd instruct my employers to pay into a different account ASAP otherwise you'll have longer with no money if they take a while.


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

I'm with Santander and they are very good - when I brought my truck via bank transfer (£15,000) they rang me within seconds to make sure it was me doing the transaction


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

The thing that's annoyed me is no one told me. No email, text, phone call or f**k all. Just made me look like a dick when my card kept getting declined!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd instruct my employers to pay into a different account ASAP otherwise you'll have longer with no money if they take a while.


 Opening another account elsewhere mate. Gonna close this ****er soon as it's been sorted.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Denied said:


> I assume the delays because tesco won't run your account, they will just provide a front end for you to interact with. The banking side (including fraud detection ) will be run on one of the major banks infrastructure. So tescos probably have to wait for the bank who host the account to respond to them, before responding to you.
> 
> Although this shouldn't be to long as banks usually have very quick sla response time in things like this.


 Good name you have for this thread! Ha


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

gycraig said:


> "Yes sir your account is under review because we think you are a money laundering terrorist"
> 
> they don't need to tell you as far as I'm aware but can only be for a reasonable time scale ?


 I'd say if someone has been up to no good and shifting kg's of White or Brown or some other illegal substance or lawbreaking activity and with huge amounts of money going in and out of the account then they I'd imagine they wouldn't need to tell you but I reckon for OP, this isn't the case.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

As above, it'll definitely be with AML/fraud department. It might not be your account but they may have information about someone with a similar name & DOB and you're caught up in it.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

So the bank can't tell u why you can't get YOUR money out?

I'd tell them to fvck off and take YOUR money elsewhere!!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

SILV3RBACK said:


> So the bank can't tell u why you can't get YOUR money out?
> 
> I'd tell them to fvck off and take YOUR money elsewhere!!


 Can't move my money at the moment, account is frozen! I've applied for a first direct account anyway so will be closing this one when they've sorted themselves out.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

i had a similar experience last year, i ordered a take-away from the local kebab shop and paid via debit card (not the 1st time either) the amount was like £20 or so.

the next day my account had been frozen,no funds in or out so i rang the bank and it was with the fraud department, something to do with where the money went via the takeaway order. it was sorted within a day though, never did find out what the issue was.

dodgy turkish fekkers lol


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

big shrek said:


> i had a similar experience last year, i ordered a take-away from the local kebab shop and paid via debit card (not the 1st time either) the amount was like £20 or so.
> 
> the next day my account had been frozen,no funds in or out so i rang the bank and it was with the fraud department, something to do with where the money went via the takeaway order. it was sorted within a day though, never did find out what the issue was.
> 
> dodgy turkish fekkers lol


 I use an online site called 'just eat' to do my takeaway orders, they have most takeaways in my area listed including my favourite chinese,seems very secure.


----------



## ScottishHero22 (Nov 4, 2015)

sen said:


> Went tesco for a couple of things yesterday, thought I'd paid with my card but as I was leaving, one of the girls called me over to say I hadn't paid. Tried card again but machine said not authorised by issuer. Luckily I have two current accounts so used my other card.
> 
> tried to withdraw money from cash machine this morning and same message.
> 
> ...


 Yeah had mine locked as I sent 5k from myself to myself they thought was suspicious lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@sen can't pm you mate but did that 5k clear ok? Thanks again for the illegal highs.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

sen said:


> The thing that's annoyed me is no one told me. No email, text, phone call or f**k all. Just made me look like a dick when my card kept getting declined!


 FEDs got yah bro! RIP


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Recently had this with Barclay's. Some kind of payments went in to my account and got transferred . I have been with them years yet they said i no longer meet the requirements to be a customer and closed my account.. Its a scam of some kind and the banks areunable to stop it so they just close the accounts.. I am livid and taking them to court


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Recently had this with Barclay's. Some kind of payments went in to my account and got transferred . I have been with them years yet they said i no longer meet the requirements to be a customer and closed my account.. Its a scam of some kind and the banks areunable to stop it so they just close the accounts.. I am livid and taking them to court


 Only others I can find on google are Barclays and loads have had their accounts closed. Did you lose whatever funds were in the account?


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Had a similar experience with Halifax bank. Took the family out for a Nandos and the lady kept telling me my card had been declined. Tried different card machines and all sorts. Didn't have any cash on me and felt a right t**t.

Took me half an hour on the phone to find out my account was locked due to suspicious activity. They allowed me to withdraw like 500 from the nearest cash machine to tide me over and said they would send me a new card asap. The cu**s didn't think to inform me of the activity until I rang them though, absolute nightmare.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> Only others I can find on google are Barclays and loads have had their accounts closed. Did you lose whatever funds were in the account?


 They won't can't keep your money. Only the court can do that if they have a confiscation order.

A lot of the responses you are getting are talking about something entirely different to what has happened here. It's common for a suspension to be place on an account (when they check). It's rarer for the account to be frozen whilst they investigate in the manner you have described.

If this happened to me... I'd be wondering what had triggered it and potentially be moving things out of my home and getting rid of computers and phones. I have no idea why this has happened - but the most common reason would be that HMRC/Police have asked for assistance from your bank to investigate something.

Btw - just because only one account in your name is closed means the others are all good. The national insurance number links all your accounts to you. And just because they let you have access again doesn't mean you are in the clear. There is a reason this has happened - and until I knew why I wouldn't be that comfortable.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

bjaminny said:


> I bank with Santander and they've been great if there's been any suspicious goings on (not by me I hasten to add) but they send a letter and call me on the phone asap; they don't say it's under review when I call them after failed payment or can't withdraw cash. If you've provided your details and confirmed its your account I would say (im not a banker)* they are obliged to inform you the reason why there's an issue. *


 They are obliged not to tell you under certain circumstances. Which is why I posted what I posted. Something has triggered this. Sen says no weird payments in or out - so it won't be a SAR. I'm not going to speculate further. I've told Sen what I'd do in his predicament.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sammym said:


> They won't can't keep your money. Only the court can do that if they have a confiscation order.
> 
> A lot of the responses you are getting are talking about something entirely different to what has happened here. It's common for a suspension to be place on an account (when they check). It's rarer for the account to be frozen whilst they investigate in the manner you have described.
> 
> ...


 I don't do anything illegal so there's no need to be moving anything from my house. My wage goes in, my bills go out. Rest goes into my savings account. It really is that boring.

Had I been laundering money/ordering illegal stuff online, I'd know why my account was being reviewed and wouldn't have needed to start a thread about it. I'm being 100% honest in this thread and have nothing to hide.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

sammym said:


> They are obliged not to tell you under certain circumstances. Which is why I posted what I posted. Something has triggered this. Sen says no weird payments in or out - so it won't be a SAR. I'm not going to speculate further. I've told Sen what I'd do in his predicament.


 If you read my first post....


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


>


 Actually lol'd :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't know if you do P2P transfers or any betting but I know fellow pro-gamblers this has happened to. The banks really don't like any reasonable sized person to person transfers, and are even getting funny about large deposits & withdrawals from genuine gambling accounts.

They use money laundering as an excuse but it's all about if they make profit from the account from charges & interest & selling U.S. financial products we don't need. An account that's well in the black is one that doesn't make them any money.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sen said:


> No mate. f**k all like that. Trainers from office. 2 direct debits and some petrol.
> 
> I use my natwest account for gear cos money transfers take a lot less pissing about.


 Do you ever pay for petrol via 'pay at pump' knowing you haven't got enough funds but are getting paid in a couple of days?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Do you ever pay for petrol via 'pay at pump' knowing you haven't got enough funds but are getting paid in a couple of days?


 No mate. Never. I get paid weekly and petrol goes in car on pay day.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> I don't know if you do P2P transfers or any betting but I know fellow pro-gamblers this has happened to. The banks really don't like any reasonable sized person to person transfers, and are even getting funny about large deposits & withdrawals from genuine gambling accounts.
> 
> They use money laundering as an excuse but it's all about if they make profit from the account from charges & interest & selling U.S. financial products we don't need. An account that's well in the black is one that doesn't make them any money.


 Haven't bet since about April mate. Only put the odd £5 on football.

only money I've transferred out since Thursday was £100 cos that's what I got for a bit of overtime. That went to my natwest savings account cos I'm saving to go Thailand next year. Not sure when account got frozen but was fine around 9am Thursday but not around the same time on Friday.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

sen said:


> Only others I can find on google are Barclays and loads have had their accounts closed. Did you lose whatever funds were in the account?


 I left money in the account yes. For me to retrieve it they said I had to write to head office and send proof of where the money came from. There is an upside although not ideal. The account was used to pay a loan I had with them ,so by closing it they have stopped that happening. They asked me to make alternative payment arrangements.You can guess what answer they got .


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

sen said:


> its not like I'm laundering money or anything, there's never much in there.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?


 Lloyds TSB sent me a letter: "We're closing your account mofo. Park your pennies elsewhere"

Me: Hoi! Why? Never bounced a DDM and never been overdrawn.

Them: "Dunno. Compu-ah sez no"

So I called a few guys who bank with LLoyds TSB "Has this happened to you?"

3 out of 5 said yes.

Also never been overdrawn or bounced DDMs.

Herein lies the problem: the bank aren't making money from you so every so often they ruthlessly cull their client bank.

To be fair, I spring-clean my customers once a year too.

*Grade A Customers* - generate high profits and require low maintenance.

*Grade B Customers* - generate medium profits and require low

maintenance.

*Grade C Customers* - generate low profits but require low maintenance.

*Grade D Customers* - generate very low or no profit and demand a high level of maintenance.

We thought we were Grade A but Lloyds TSB decided we were Grade D because we are not borrowing or bouncing.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

sen said:


> The thing that's annoyed me is no one told me. No email, text, phone call or f**k all. Just made me look like a dick when my card kept getting declined!


 phone tomorrow, ask to speak to Manager. otherwise you will shop with LIDL>


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sen said:


> No mate. Never. I get paid weekly and petrol goes in car on pay day.


 Bit strange why they wouldn't tell you why the reason your account is blocked. If it was for first party fraud concerns (where they think you are acting fraudulently) then I would have thought the person you spoke to would of said "we need you to confirm what a certain credit was for and why you were expecting it".

Im a fraud investigator for a big bank and that's what I think should of happened. Have you still got access to your online banking? Are there any unrecognised credits? PM if you want.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> Bit strange why they wouldn't tell you why the reason your account is blocked. If it was for first party fraud concerns (where they think you are acting fraudulently) then I would have thought the person you spoke to would of said "we need you to confirm what a certain credit was for and why you were expecting it".
> 
> Im a fraud investigator for a big bank and that's what I think should of happened. Have you still got access to your online banking? Are there any unrecognised credits? PM if you want.


 Yeah can get on my tesco banking app but can't do anything on there. The option to transfer cash has gone as has the option to cancel direct debits. Statement shows nothing dodgy at all.

my account is still under review apparently. This is what the current accounts people said. The department dealing with my account were too busy to speak to me.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> Yeah can get on my tesco banking app but can't do anything on there. The option to transfer cash has gone as has the option to cancel direct debits. Statement shows nothing dodgy at all.
> 
> my account is still under review apparently. This is what the current accounts people said. The department dealing with my account were too busy to speak to me.


 They are not busy. But it's against the law for them to give you information as it could tip you off. It's a stupid law as if you were naughty they tipped you off by freezing the account.

They are waiting to hear back from either the police or the nca. They have up to 7 days to hear back. Then they say yes or no. If they say no they have 31 days to do some digging or go to court and extend it. From the sounds of things they won't need long.

I wasn't throwing stones. I was trying to explain the mechanics behind what was happening here and why it happens. It's likely that something has triggered this and your not even aware. Could be someone using an account in your name or even someone trying to pay cash into your account. You will probably never know if I'm honest.

Either way just sit back and relax. The bank can't and won't tell you anything. It will happen when it happens.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sammym said:


> They are waiting to hear back from either the police or the nca. They have up to 7 days to hear back.


 Or its the weekend and the fraud ops investigators aren't in work? like me and my department and most other banks!

Streuth mate... Give the guy a break. You're totally making a mountain out of a mole hill lol


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Or its the weekend and the fraud ops investigators aren't in work? like me and my department and most other banks!
> 
> Streuth mate... Give the guy a break. You're totally making a mountain out of a mole hill lol


 If you work in banking you will understand that if the account has not been used for anything it won't/can't have generated a sar. A DO would not have initiated this. You'd also know that compliance and fraud have staff in 24/7 365. The notion that a fca regulated organisation have no one in the office at the weekend is laughable.

Which bank do you work for with no staff in fraud in at the weekend?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sammym said:


> If you work in banking you will understand that if the account has not been used for anything it won't/can't have generated a sar. A DO would not have initiated this. You'd also know that compliance and fraud have staff in 24/7 365. The notion that a fca regulated organisation have no one in the office at the weekend is laughable.
> 
> Which bank do you work for with no staff in fraud in at the weekend?


 I said fraud ops investigators, not the fraud contact centre fella.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> I said fraud ops investigators, not the fraud contact centre fella.


 And I asked the question which bank does this happen with. Which bank do you work at where DO's (or fraud investigators if you prefer) do not work on the weekend?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sammym said:


> And I asked the question which bank does this happen with. Which bank do you work at where DO's (or fraud investigators if you prefer) do not work on the weekend?


 Sorry mate but Im not gonna put or discuss my employer on a public forum or with anyone I don't know where I openly discuss steroids amongst other things!

Wouldn't look good if a customer was to read my posts.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Endomorph84 said:


> Sorry mate but Im not gonna put or discuss my employer on a public forum or with anyone I don't know where I openly discuss steroids amongst other things!
> 
> Wouldn't look good if a customer was to read my posts.


 Respectfully - unless you work for a tiny private bank, it's hardly going to be groundbreaking news or identify you.

I am relatively private about my identity on here. (Not that private). I used to work for Citi and have done some work with the FCA or as it was known the FSA. Which is why I felt confident to chime in and advise.

I'll only say this one more time - there are DO's at work 24 hours a day 365 days a week. Those offices do not close (I've worked in one for the bank named - so I have a reasonable idea). Ff the bank are not saying why the account is limited then it says a lot. There is only one reason for this to happen. There is High Court case law and FCA guidance on this topic. As well as statute which surrounds it.

I've no doubt you work in a bank, in some capacity. But I have serious misgivings that you have any idea about compliance/fraud monitoring or duty of care owed in these situations. I said NCA as that's where ALL sar's which are flagged and deemed risky by the DO get sent - it's an automatic process, and you fill in a release request at the same time. Not because I think sen is a major criminal. I said Police because it seemed odd that a sar would be raised given the information provided -and it's seems obscene that it would get past a DO. So the only alternative would be a direct information request.

Different banks deal with information requests in different ways. Which is why I added the part about other accounts. Some will limit the access - particularly after what happened to HSBC as a matter of course. Others will not.

You could have just said that you don't really know what hours the compliance and fraud offices are open - rather than this nonsense about privacy and blaming steroids.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

sammym said:


> Respectfully - unless you work for a tiny private bank, it's hardly going to be groundbreaking news or identify you.
> 
> I am relatively private about my identity on here. (Not that private). I used to work for Citi and have done some work with the FCA or as it was known the FSA. Which is why I felt confident to chime in and advise.
> 
> ...


 Lol, you dick


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sammym said:


> Respectfully - unless you work for a tiny private bank, it's hardly going to be groundbreaking news or identify you.
> 
> I am relatively private about my identity on here. (Not that private). I used to work for Citi and have done some work with the FCA or as it was known the FSA. Which is why I felt confident to chime in and advise.
> 
> ...


 Wow. Is anyone safe from your doubts? First that steroid testing place then that doctor guy and now this guy. You need to relax and stop trying to prove everyone wrong. Whether he works for a bank or not, he's not gonna get my account sorted.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

sen said:


> *Wow. Is anyone safe from your doubts?* First that steroid testing place then that doctor guy and now this guy. You need to relax and stop trying to prove everyone wrong. Whether he works for a bank or not, he's not gonna get my account sorted.


 No one!!!! I trust nothing.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Good luck getting it sorted Sen


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I had the bank cancel my debit card three times in the last three years on suspicion of identity theft. Never any financial damage, just minor inconvenience until I get the new card. The only constants that I have used in all three cases were Myprotein, Bulkpowders and Steam. And I am pretty certain it was due to Steam.

In the end all is well that ends well, and every time I did not have access to my bank account I saved money by spending less.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Think I've found out why my bank account is under review.

august 2015 my natwest account was robbed of £500. My details were put on CIFAS fraud database to prevent future fraud under my name as someone had obviously impersonated me.

Last week I applied for a credit card with mbna and was accepted.

Today I received a letter from mbna saying they had received a credit card application in my name and the information provided in the application indicates that someone may be using my personal information to impersonate me.

The application has been cancelled as a result and CIFAS have been informed that someone has tried to impersonate me.

I'm guessing this information has been passed onto tesco banking and they've frozen my account so nothing can be taken.

Obviously all just a misunderstanding so I'll ring mbna today and hopefully get it sorted.

Appreciate everyone's replies. X


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Think I've found out why my bank account is under review.
> 
> august 2015 my natwest account was robbed of £500. My details were put on CIFAS fraud database to prevent future fraud under my name as someone had obviously impersonated me.
> 
> ...


 So is your account active now then mate? Must be a right pain!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> So is your account active now then mate? Must be a right pain!


 Nope!

Just rang the credit card place and try said CIFAS the fraud people provided them with a phone number for me and it didn't match the number on my application. One digit was different so CIFAS had keyed the phone number in wrong on their end. When the credit card place rang the number CIFAS provided obviously it didn't exist so they thought fraud.

Just rang CIFAS.... We can't find you on our system. Have you got a reference number? I was frauded almost a year ago so any letters will be in the bin.

A fu**ing anti fraud agency providing incorrect details and then being unable to find me on their system. Sounds secure!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

sen said:


> Nope!
> 
> Just rang the credit card place and try said CIFAS the fraud people provided them with a phone number for me and it didn't match the number on my application. One digit was different so CIFAS had keyed the phone number in wrong on their end. When the credit card place rang the number CIFAS provided obviously it didn't exist so they thought fraud.
> 
> ...


 Fckin hell, you couldnt make that sh1t up! Hope it gets sorted mate.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Fckin hell, you couldnt make that sh1t up! Hope it gets sorted mate.


 Ridiculous isn't it. So any time I wanna apply for any type of credit, I'll get a nice marker on my credit file to say my name and/or address has been used for fraud! Ha!

Soon my credit rating will be so bad it'll be impossible for the fraudsters to gain anything from me. Maybe that's how fraud prevention works! Ha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sen said:


> Ridiculous isn't it. So any time I wanna apply for any type of credit, I'll get a nice marker on my credit file to say my name and/or address has been used for fraud! Ha!
> 
> Soon my credit rating will be so bad it'll be impossible for the fraudsters to gain anything from me. Maybe that's how fraud prevention works! Ha


 Should've got your application right in the first place.

I suppose they're damned if they do and damned if they don't.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Should've got your application right in the first place.
> 
> I suppose they're damned if they do and damned if they don't.


 I did. Can you even read?

Cifas have provided the wrong phone number, not me.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

sen said:


> I did. Can you even read?
> 
> Cifas have provided the wrong phone number, not me.


 Then they're nobs.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

united said:


> I'm with Santander and they are very good - when I brought my truck via bank transfer (£15,000) they rang me within seconds to make sure it was me doing the transaction


 I agree. I once had a mates wife transfer me £6000 for me to collect a car for him and they just called me and explained they intended to hold it for 24 hours for security checks


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Then they're nobs.


 But that's not all.....


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

The plot thickens....

credit card place told me CIFAS provided them with an incorrect phone number.

Cifas tell me they can't change the phone number because I didn't sign up with them, natwest signed me up with them.

Natwest say you use online banking, just change your number on there.

I go online and my number is partially blanked out eg. 074*****156. So I can't tell if the number is wrong. I change it anyway.

Then it dawns on me.... Every Thursday natwest text me my balance so the number must be correct or I wouldn't get the texts.

What the f**k???

im having a brew.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Have you been in person? Often with the correct array of identification and adequate knowledge of the account history should suffice


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Have you been in person? Often with the correct array of identification and adequate knowledge of the account history should suffice


 Got half day off work tomorrow so I'll go bank then. Either CIFAS or my bank don't know what they're doing.


----------



## Justine (Mar 9, 2017)

sen said:


> Wow. Is anyone safe from your doubts? First that steroid testing place then that doctor guy and now this guy. You need to relax and stop trying to prove everyone wrong. Whether he works for a bank or not, he's not gonna get my account sorted.


 My bank is under review has been for for days apparently I have to wait for a letter with next steps on what to do


----------



## Justine (Mar 9, 2017)

sen said:


> Got half day off work tomorrow so I'll go bank then. Either CIFAS or my bank don't know what they're doing.


 Mine is under review has been for 4 days


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Justine said:


> Mine is under review has been for 4 days


 They didn't even tell me I could use mine again. I just kept going on the app. Never once got an explanation.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Btw, where did Sneeky_dave go?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Btw, where did Sneeky_dave go?


 Strangeways...................


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

latblaster said:


> Btw, where did Sneeky_dave go?


 He's busy feeding tekkers unicorn


----------



## Sosxa (Oct 19, 2018)

Pls any idea how long the review took?

my account is under review. Can't send money out but can receive. I have 750£ stuck for over 5 days now.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

31205 said:


> Went tesco for a couple of things yesterday, thought I'd paid with my card but as I was leaving, one of the girls called me over to say I hadn't paid. Tried card again but machine said not authorised by issuer. Luckily I have two current accounts so used my other card.
> 
> tried to withdraw money from cash machine this morning and same message.
> 
> ...


 It's been 5 months since your OP.

What happened in the end?


----------



## Pimp (Apr 12, 2018)

31205 said:


> Went tesco for a couple of things yesterday, thought I'd paid with my card but as I was leaving, one of the girls called me over to say I hadn't paid. Tried card again but machine said not authorised by issuer. Luckily I have two current accounts so used my other card.
> 
> tried to withdraw money from cash machine this morning and same message.
> 
> ...


 13107 posts and only 13 likes.

Not surprised mate, sounds like you need auditing.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Pimp said:


> 13107 posts and only 13 likes.
> 
> Not surprised mate, sounds like you need auditing.


 Op had to disassociate himself from this account. I suspect he contacted vs admin who removed most of the posts and likes and gave it a new user name, well, user number. He still posts in here today on a new account but I'm not going to name him. I'm sure he will identify himself if he wants to.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

31205 said:


> The thing that's annoyed me is no one told me. No email, text, phone call or f**k all. Just made me look like a dick when my card kept getting declined!


 That even sounds dodgy to me


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Op had to disassociate himself from this account. I suspect he contacted vs admin who removed most of the posts and likes and gave it a new user name, well, user number. He still posts in here today on a new account but I'm not going to name him. I'm sure he will identify himself if he wants to.


 He's named about 6 times in this thread :thumb


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> He's named about 6 times in this thread :thumb


 Yeah, I saw that. Still didn't think it was right to quote him tho


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

united said:


> I'm with Santander and they are very good - when I brought my truck via bank transfer (£15,000) they rang me within seconds to make sure it was me doing the transaction


 I put a £41,000 transaction on my Chip and pin and it just went through, not even a phone call. 

OP, banks will freeze your accounts for many reasons including

1. if they suspect you of money laundering or other crime

2. If they suspect fraud has occurred on your account

3. If they need to review your account under KYC regulations. Banks are required to follow "Know your customer" regulations which means they are supposed to know where your money comes from, where you send it, etc. In the UK for a British citizen this is simple; they just ask what you do for a living and whether or not you have any other accounts or other income. If you just get a salary and just pay rent and expenses yiu are ok. If you deviate from this norm they may flag you up and review you. They may come back and say ok you are good. They may choose to close your account.

4. If they decide they don't want to do business with you anymore and decide to close your account.

5. If you become flagged as a PEP (although this is part of KYC)

6. If you are suspected of transferring money to embargoed countries or if they suspect you might want to do so.

Regulations are tough nowadays and your typical retail client is not worth much to a retail bank. They would rather be safe than sorry so will err on the side of closing and freezing.


----------

